# Masturbation and TTC



## sweetandsour

I did research on the subject, but couldn't find anything useful. Does anyone know how masturbation can affect conception in both man and woman's case?

I always thought that male masturbation should be avoided prior to ovulation (mostly because I think it's a waste! :rofl:) but read today somewhere that it's actually good?

Re female masturbation does anyone know if it's good or bad to do it between BD and ovulation? Does it help in any way (i.e: having an orgasm would help the sperm get to the egg more easily?) or does it cause any harm (maybe the arousal fluid is damaging to sperm)?

:blush:


----------



## apple84

I've read that female orgasm does help the uterus contract and draw sperm into the cervix, but I'm guessing it would have to happen pretty soon after the guy orgasmed to make a difference. I guess if you can't orgasm during intercourse it could be helpful...sorry if TMI


----------



## Kelly9

I have heard that arousal fluid can be more acidic and therefore bad but not sure if thats true.


----------



## Lilaala

In general men shouldn't really go more than 10 days without ejaculation, keeps sperm production going and releases older sperm to make way for newer ones. ^.^ Of course, too often and the sperm supply doesn't have time to build up again before the next release. 

When it comes to women, have as many as often as you like, during sex an orgasm serves to pull the sperm into the uterus via cervical contractions, along with the fact that being that aroused increases the lubrication of the vagina in general, and the more there is the easier time the sperm have getting to the cervix. Vaginal fluid is very helpful to sperm, hence during ovulation we generally have a lot of it and it's very fluid compared to other times of the month. The more, the better. Haha. ^.^

Hope that helps! 
Good luck and babydust! :dust:


----------



## ohmybabybump.

that is a interesting topic i'm gonna do some research on it. but on my own personal opinion i don't think it could hurt that much.


----------



## sweetandsour

Lilaala said:


> In general men shouldn't really go more than 10 days without ejaculation, keeps sperm production going and releases older sperm to make way for newer ones. ^.^ Of course, too often and the sperm supply doesn't have time to build up again before the next release.

That's exactly what I read Lilaala, but couldn't quite remember the reason why it was important! DH was convinced that it was good and I was telling him that he'd be wasting sperm! :dohh: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## sweetandsour

apple84 said:


> I've read that female orgasm does help the uterus contract and draw sperm into the cervix, but I'm guessing it would have to happen pretty soon after the guy orgasmed to make a difference. I guess if you can't orgasm during intercourse it could be helpful...sorry if TMI

yes apple, that sounds right. I was wondering if it made any difference after the sperm reached the cervix, before reaching the egg, but I guess not! :rofl: Just wanted to give them a helping hand! :blush:


----------



## mrshypnotiq

I am so glad I ran across this website and this post. I have been wondering about this all weekend. I feel like I have to do whatever is necessary!!!


----------



## bethany-wood

Female orgasm causes the cervix to dip down and suck up whatever is in there... I just posted a thread on this.. it has a video on it if you wanna see what happens in there when you hit the big "O" lol. It's interesting.

Also fertile cervix mucus is fertile for a reason, sperm can survive in it for longer.

x


----------



## grrlmom

sweetandsour said:


> I did research on the subject, but couldn't find anything useful. Does anyone know how masturbation can affect conception in both man and woman's case?
> 
> I always thought that male masturbation should be avoided prior to ovulation (mostly because I think it's a waste! :rofl:) but read today somewhere that it's actually good?
> 
> Re female masturbation does anyone know if it's good or bad to do it between BD and ovulation? Does it help in any way (i.e: having an orgasm would help the sperm get to the egg more easily?) or does it cause any harm (maybe the arousal fluid is damaging to sperm)?
> 
> :blush:

Men should not masturbate during your fertile days, while you're ttc.
It lowers their sperm count. It's best if they have only one ejaculation per day.
Women, on the other hand, can masturbate as much as they want.
I haven't read anywhere that female masturbation is contraindicated while ttc.


----------



## angie79

if i'm honest i swear that because i did i actually got pg it was the only thing i did different to any other month :blush:
i will be doing it when we ttc again thats for sure

xx


----------



## bethany-wood

angie79 said:


> if i'm honest i swear that because i did i actually got pg it was the only thing i did different to any other month :blush:
> i will be doing it when we ttc again thats for sure
> 
> xx


same! after 12 cycles i did it too.. before and after OH had done his milk run LOL :haha:
and it worked! 

Now i'm TTC again

I'm using the same technique :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## angie79

bethany-wood said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> if i'm honest i swear that because i did i actually got pg it was the only thing i did different to any other month :blush:
> i will be doing it when we ttc again thats for sure
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> same! after 12 cycles i did it too.. before and after OH had done his milk run LOL :haha:
> and it worked!
> 
> Now i'm TTC again
> 
> I'm using the same technique :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


i'm not the only one then
maybe it helps things along 

at least i know what i will be doing next time :winkwink:

xx


----------



## trixie07

I am 32 and have 3 older children 8,9 and 10, and newly married to a new man and we've been TTC for 4 months now. He thinks he has a low sperm count but we are not 100% sure. But I am older and in my early 20's I had 3 babies in a row and I feel like I am still fertile. I can tell when I'm ovulating and I have some normal to heavy periods. However, this month during ovulation I feel like a teenage boy. I am so freakin Horny and even have taken to business myself and frequently before and after we do our thing and every time I do orgasm. (Very very Sorry TMI...). I am not sure what this is about or were this surge is coming from but I want to make sure it won't affect the baby making process. Or even better, possibly enhance my ability to conceive. Not much information on the net about it. So any information is helpful :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It takes me 24-48 hours to produce a worthy batch of sperm, so if he's flushing them down the loo this is how long you have to wait for renewal! So just makes sure he's not doing that during your peak days, HOWEVER, overall, all cycle long, regular ejaculation promotes healthy sperm production. Also u don't want him to "leave a deposit" of something he's been hanging onto for more than 3 days as its old, and weak sperm. I read somewhere prior to fertile time a man should have sex every day for a week, I call it "priming the pump!"


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It takes me 24-48 hours to produce a worthy batch of sperm, so if he's flushing them down the loo this is how long you have to wait for renewal! So just makes sure he's not doing that during your peak days, HOWEVER, overall, all cycle long, regular ejaculation promotes healthy sperm production. Also u don't want him to "leave a deposit" of something he's been hanging onto for more than 3 days as its old, and weak sperm. I read somewhere prior to fertile time a man should have sex every day for a week, I call it "priming the pump!"


----------



## Hopeful214

Very useful information!


----------

